# Glassfish - Open Source Lizenz für den kommerziellen produktiven Einsatz?



## Hootch (11. Jun 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist das rechtlich nicht ganz klar mit dem Lizenzierungswald. Vielleicht hat jemand da schon Erfahrungen und kann dazu was sagen oder ein Tip geben. Rechtssicherheit erwarte ich hier nicht, sondern eine Einschätzung ob ich komplett falsch liege 

Grundfrage: Kann ich den Open Source Glassfish produktiv für kommerzielle Projekte im Internet betreiben?

Lizenzinfo: GlassFish Dual License Header and License Notice GPL v2 and CDDL &mdash; Java.net

Die Infos reden von Kombinieren einer "Larger Work" mit dem geschützten Code muss unter der gleichen Lizenz veröffentlicht werden. Ich verstehe das wie folgt:

- Ein HelloWorld Programm auf Glassfish nutzt die geschützte Implementierung des Servers und muss unter den gleichen Bedingungen wie der Glassfish (Open Source Edition) veröffentlicht werden. Also muss mein Programm Open Source sein.

GPL v3 und AGPL sprechen vom Copyleft in starker und schwacher Ausprägung, d.h. nutze ich GPL Sourcen (Libs,Frameworks ...) ist es eine Grauzone was die starke oder schwache Bindung an diese Software ausmacht. Es droht ein Streit um diese Frage -> Gerichte.

Ist das mit GF und eigenen Projekten genauso? Entwicklung ja oder produktiv Open Source oder kauf einen Glassfish?

Wer weiss hier mehr?

Gruss
Hootch


----------



## Noctarius (11. Jun 2011)

Nein wenn du ein Projekt baust und den Glassfish embedded nutzt oder den Glassfish dafür direkt erweiterst ist das ein "abgeleitetes Werk". Wenn du nur ein JEE-App oder Webapp baust und darin laufen lässt ist dies kein abgeleitetes Werk, sondern ein eigenständiges Projekt welches Glassfish nur als Laufzeitumgebung nutzt (damit muss es nicht unter der CDDL stehen).
Wenn du den Glassfish mit auslieferst bin ich mir gerade auch nicht sicher ob man dies nicht so interpretieren könnte als ob es doch zum Gesamtpaket gehört. Das liegt zum Großteil im Ermessen (dem Text) der Lizenz und da kenne ich den genauen Wortlaut der CDDL jetzt nicht.


----------



## Hootch (14. Jun 2011)

closed. - Lassen wir die Annahme so im Raum stehen :applaus:

Danke
Hootch


----------

